# St. Louis now has a vintage bicycle club



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2015)

We are proud to announce the birth of our club. River city retro bicycle club. It has been in the works over the past couple of years and now it's here. As event are orginized, I will post them here. We plan on 2015 being a big year for rides and events. Check us out at rivercityretro.org thanks,Rob.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 9, 2015)

Like!  2015 is going to be a big year and the weather has already started to turn towards spring in St. Louis!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice and I'm glad the weather is turning out for the better.  I want that red Schwinn too


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Very nice and I'm glad the weather is turning out for the better.  I want that red Schwinn too




I hear ya Chris, so do we. Rob.


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck on the new club.We need one in N/W In.


----------

